#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 8

## Sakshi Dutta

*This is the eighth LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!!

**So what is LOL of the DAY?

Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to play contest will make you   dig deep into those shelves of laughter and come up with wittiest and   wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything that you find funny.
**
Simply  post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your  LOLer  manages to get most Likes for the day, then you will be the  winner of a  free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! Its as simple as  thatAnd yes, you  can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!

For more details about this contest click HERE

**So...What are   you waiting for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most   LIKES Wins a FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!**IMP:  You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered  as  LOL of the Day!! In case no posts receives 10 likes or more, then FE   Admin team will decide the winner!

Please format your posts well to receive more likes...*  

*

Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 6th Dec. 2011!* 





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3

----------


## shubhamgoyal23

Teacher: Can you see God?
Class: No.

Teacher: Can you touch God?
Class: No

Teacher: Then there isn't a God!... *Student raises their hand and says*
... "Sir, can you see your brain?"
Teacher: No

Student: Can you touch your brain?
Teacher: No.

Student: Oh okay, so you don't have a
brain!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

Teacher: Can you see God?
Class: No.

Teacher: Can you touch God?
Class: No

Teacher: Then there isn't a God!... *Student raises their hand and says*
... "Sir, can you see your brain?"
Teacher: No

Student: Can you touch your brain?
Teacher: No.

Student: Oh okay, so you don't have a
brain!!!! :(clap):  :(clap):

----------


## prasanjeet roy

*
Depends on You ? 
What do you want*......!

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Aaila......................!

Monalisa Marathi Version....!!!

----------


## sharan0619

In an ENGG Clg, an Eng studnt Ws Dismissed 4Readng a Book.Gues d Name Of Tat Book?."Hw to Bcum an ENGINEER In 30 Days"...........An engineering student at his best...........Lol...;)

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

LOLS................. :P:

----------


## Sejal Bhansali

"SAVIA"
Name of Aishwarya's Daughter.

In Memory Of Three Men She Loved
 ...
Sa..salman.

Vi..Vivek

A..Abhishek






This is called true love!

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Winner for LOL of the day -DAY 8--- [MENTION=40630]Sejal Bhansali[/MENTION]
*
*HE WINS A COOL MOBILE RECHARGE OF Rs. 100/- 

*

----------

